
Here are the Hyperloop pods competing in Elon Musk's big race later this year - jonbaer
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/18/11965354/hyperloop-pod-competition-elon-musk-spacex-team-design
======
informatimago
I don't know anything, but I'd flunk them all: tube = cylinder symmetry; I
don't see any cylindric symmetry in those designs, particularly on the
propulsion side.

